

Start up now...not - tok9
http://www.madeisgood.com/blog/?p=27

======
cschneid
Timing is interesting. Assuming things are cyclical, you're coming out of your
startup phase of business into a growing / booming economy on the upswing. So
the companies that survive the recession period during their infancy have an
awesome economy to grow into.

